

Ask HN: do you think I should do this? - tzury
http://tzury.posterous.com/distributed-social-graph-and-content-0

======
bhousel
Only if you know people at those other companies who would be willing to buy
what you're trying to do. It's a good idea, engineering-wise, but there may
not be a market for it.

